# Is it time yet?..



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

So after much dilema after Razzle having to be put down I instantly got a new hedgehog trying to replace him. It didnt work out and I ended up giving him to a very good friend of myne. Hes doing great. I still have Numo. I love him so much. Ive gotten into more of a regular routine with him and hes coming along great. My birthday is on march 19th and I was thinking if all goes good and in March I think its okay and everything good. Maybe I could try again?
What do you guys think?
Things to remember..

- I will get it from Connie and NOT a petstore this time
- I will only get another hedgehog if I feel im 110 % ready.
- I will get a baby that is well socialized.
- I will spoil the hedgie like never before  
- Some people assume I will forget about Numo and that will NOT happen. I can garuntee that.


..This isnt for sure just a idea. I know that one day I will get another hedgehog again. 
Opinions?

Thanks. 
Ashley <3


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

You just rehomed a hedgie a few months ago because you weren't bonding well so I'm sure you know already from that experience, but I just wanted to be sure to point out: you have to keep in mind that even if you buy from a breeder, the hedgie can still be totally grumpy, not come around, and be nothing like what you were expecting. Even well socialized babies can quill into constantly grumpy adults. You have to be prepared for that, because you can't just rehome every hedgehog you can't get along with completely within the first month or two of ownership. I'm not trying to offend you when I say that, I just felt that I should point it out.
I think you really need to weigh the decision about whether you can wholeheartedly accept a new hedgehog into your life, regardless of how long it takes the little guy/gal to come along. If you don't think you can do that at this point, it might be better to concentrate on Numo and spoiling him instead of bringing a new hedgehog in. Instead of spending the birthday money on a new hedgehog from a breeder, for example, you might spend the money upgrading his cage to a gigantic hedgehog paradise layout and buying new toys.
A new second hedgie in the future could be a great idea for you if you are willing to dedicate the time and effort it takes, but for now I think I personally would just stick with Numo.
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Zalea. You have just rehomed a hedgehog whose personality was not to your liking so what will happen if the next one turns out the same? There are no guarantee's that a sweet baby is going to be a sweet adult. I think until you are able to commit to a hedgehog regardless of it's personality, you should not get another one.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I know thats not why I rehomed Jumbie.

Jumbie was _much_ *much* more social than Numo.
Numo is a very unsocial hedgehog and that makes me love him no more no less..


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

In a previous post about Jumbie, you said that he stayed up all day, slept all night, and was a biter. Another hedgie could be exactly that same way. The point wasn't that you rehomed Jumbie because he was unsocial, just that you rehomed him because you didn't like his personality. To be ready for another hedgie, you have to be prepared to deal with that personality clash, and like Nancy said, until you're ready to deal with ANY personality from a hedgehog that you bring into your life, you probably shouldn't get another hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ash, I'm afraid I have to agree with the majority here. I do respect you for finding a home for Jumbie where he will get more attention, I think it's great to think of him first. But considering what faults could come up with another one, it may not be the best idea to get another one yet.

I know a while back I was tempted to get another, but I didn't want to worry about splitting time, or keeping them apart, or the worry about double the potential vet bills. Instead I spoil Inky more than you might think is possible, and it has been so rewarding. I'm also able to save up more for vet bills which I think is something many people don't do til a problem arises. 

I'm afraid if I got one with a better (or worse!) personality I might start handling the other less, etc. etc. But, I might just be biased because I had a horrible nightmare about me getting another hedgehog, and Inky ended up dying. I won't go into specifics but it scared me enough to say INKY IS THE ONLY ONE!

Sorry, I got distracted... anyhow, spoil Numo out of his mind and enjoy him for what he is. Who knows, maybe later you'll find another hedgehog you just can't resist and be able to get that one. You'll be glad you didn't fill that gap earlier just because it was there.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

if i am correct you got numo from a pet store? I got sage and i didn't know her back round and i assume you don't know numos back round. Which means that you don't know how long numo has left. Enjoy the time you have with him while he is here. I wanted to get another hedgehog and realized that sage might or might not have much time left and i wanted it to be the best time. So i agree with every one just enjoy numo. 

Plus, if i had given up on sage because i didn't like her personality for the first two months i would've missed out on a wonderful hedgehog and a wonderful pet. It just took time.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

I got Numo from a breeder. But I myself didnt socialize him right. I got him at the wrong time and I was so busy with my lifestyle that I didnt socialize him right. And when I did I didnt do it on a routine kindof basis. 

Razzle I had gotten from a petstore. My dream hedgehog I tell you he was everything I ever looked for. But hes gone now so it doesnt even matter..

I realize my faults and I dont hide them. I spoil Numo alot now. And hes coming around well. But I know that he will never change and that makes me love him no less.

I didnt give away Jumbie because he wasnt friendly because he was. He was much friendlier than Numo. He just liked biting but I got used to it :lol:

I gave him away because when I first got him I had done it for the wrong reason...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that the fact you felt the need to ask others if they think you're ready shows that you aren't. If you were ready you wouldn't have asked....You would just know. Take your time..it may seem like you've waited a long time but you really haven't. When its time you will know...just don't rush into anything.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I say spend the time you would on a new hedgehog with Numo. You say he won't come around, but he just might.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks. I'm going to wait and see what happens.


----------

